# embarazada / preñada  / encinta



## kpc

Ya sé que las tres significan “pregnant” en inglés.  ¿Tienen conotaciones diferentes?  ¿Cuál es el término más formal?  ¿El más coloquial?
 
¡Gracias de antemano!


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Pues embarazada es para las mujeres.

Preñada para los animales, y encinta es un término más formal también usado para las mujeres.


----------



## ANACHAN

Embarazada es el más usual, preñada es para animales y encinta es más poético...


----------



## mandarina in Bath

Sí, pero hay gente que dice "preñada" cuando se refiere a la mujer. Sin embargo, queda vulgar. Así que mejor no lo digas.


----------



## ANACHAN

Cierto...


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bueno, pero qué clase de gente lo dice. Mejor no lo uses.


----------



## Darling 2412

Lo más formal es encinta, pero lo más común es embarzada, cuando te recriminan tu estado muchas veces en forma despreciativa suelen decir preñada.


----------



## ANACHAN

Darling 2412 said:


> Lo mas formal es encinta, pero lo mas comun es embarzada, cuando te recriminan tu estado muchas veces en forma DESPRECIATIVA DESPECTIVA suelen decir preñada.


----------



## kpc

¡Gracias- eso es exactamente lo que quería saber!  Para los que aprenden inglés, "preñada" me parece similar a "knocked-up," que se dice en inglés, pero mejor que no lo usen tampoco.


----------



## Cata Marca

ANACHAN said:


> Embarazada es el más usual, preñada es para animales y encinta es más poético...


 

Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con vos.  

Preñada me parece una forma despectiva y ordinaria.


----------



## atenea_84

ANACHAN said:


> Embarazada es el más usual, preñada es para animales y encinta es más poético...



Estoy de acuerdo.


----------



## Darling 2412

Pero hay otras formas más formales que son gestando y en estado.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Darling 2412 said:


> Pero hay otras formas mas formales que son gestando y en estado.



Creo que estoy gestando, más que formal es técnico.
Por ejemplo en medicina se usa "el periodo de gestación" por lo tanto no es muy común, por lo menos aquí en México escuchar ¡¡¡Mamá ya estoy en gestación!!! y acerca de estado, como que suena incompleto no, estado, ¿de qué? o no sé tal vez en Perú sí es muy usual.


----------



## CABARET

Bueno, como siempre, depende de cómo lo digas. "La lluvia me preñó y escribí un poema". ¡No hay nada despectivo ahí!


----------



## aurilla

Las mujeres quedan embarazadas o encintas, las hembras de los animales quedan preñadas. 

Eso igual que decir el hombre es varón y en el animal es macho. 
El ser humano tiene nariz y el animal hocico
El humano tiene piernas y el animal patas.

Como estos hay otro sinnúmero de diferenciaciones.


----------



## Bilma

Accorting to REA

*en  estado*~*.**1.* loc. adj. Dicho de una mujer: *preñada.* U. t. c. loc. adv.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Bilma said:


> Accorting to REA
> 
> *en estado*~*.**1.* loc. adj. Dicho de una mujer: *preñada.* U. t. c. loc. adv.


 
Ni idea, Gracias Bilma, 
¿Y en qué país se usará esta expresión?


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¡Claro cómo olvidar "encinta"!

Aunque creo que está un poco en desuso. ¿Qué opinan Uds.?


----------



## Rkz

ANACHAN said:


> Lo mas formal es encinta, pero lo mas comun es embarzada, cuando te recriminan tu estado muchas veces en forma DESPRECIATIVADESPECTIVA suelen decir preñada.



*despreciativo**, va**.*


* 1.* adj. Que indica desprecio. _Tono despreciativo._ 

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

_


----------



## Bilma

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Ni idea, Gracias Bilma,
> ¿Y en qué país se usará esta expresión?


 
Se usa  en México, no con mucha frecuencia pero sí lo he oído. Por ejemplo, "En su estado, no debería montar"


----------



## cristina friz

También se usa en Chile, pero viene de la frase , estar en estado de gravidez .. que se usa en medicina.


----------



## Sines

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Ni idea, Gracias Bilma,
> ¿Y en qué país se usará esta expresión?


 

Aunque *preñada* no es lo más común, lo cierto es que en España no es una expresión despectiva. Es cierto que no es la manera más fina o correcta de decirlo, pero creo que no suena despectivo, sino más bien muy informal o que va bien en un contexto jocoso.


----------



## john55

In English a "pregnant moment" is the expectation of a surprise result or occurrence. Is there similar usage in Spanish?


----------



## Maquita

Preñada es más para animales, encinta es como más antiguo y embarazada es actual, depende de quien lo diga, quizás las señoras más antiguas le dirían a su hija "estás encinta", pero lo común es embarazada.


----------



## kpc

¡Mil gracias!  Quería explorar los diferentes sentidos de cada palabra.


----------



## careviju

Mi madre y mi abuela dicen muy a menudo "está en estado", que es una abreviatura de lo que antes decían las abuelas "está en estado de buena esperanza". Ahora es más común decir embarazada.
A mí si me hablan de que una mujer está preñada, me suena fatal, casi como un insulto. es lo mismo que "parir", que se utiliza más para animales o "dar a luz", que se utiliza normalmente para las mujeres. De hecho, cuando alguien dice "le han puesto a parir", significa "han hablado de él fatal, le han insultado muchísimo".
Lo de "encinta" sólo lo he leído, no se lo he escuchado decir a nadie, aunque todo el mundo lo entiende.


----------



## pausinifan

Encinta es lo mismo que en italiano dicen incinta, si ya sé, nada que ver con cuál es lo más correcto, jejeje, pero por lo parecido de las palabras...ah y también en italiano dicen "dolce attesa" que se traduce a "dulce espera".


----------



## rdeamigo

Pues, en Puerto Rico tambien decimos preñada cuando referimos a las mujeres. Al contrario si nos encontramos en un sitio donde la jerga está prohibida decimos embarazada y encinta, pero preñada es la que usamos todo el tiempo (en mi opinión). Creo que depende de la persona y la cultura, esas palabras se usan indistintamente.


----------



## borgonyon

En la manera muy particular de mi terruño la gente dice que los animales quedan "cargados": La vaca cargó, la yegua está cargada, etc. Todo para referirse a estar embarazada/encinta/preñada . . .


----------



## lagena

En Argentina, una mujer queda embarazada mientras que una vaca queda preñada (como resultado de la vehemencia de un toro y la fecundidad de una vaca). Decir encinta es un término que nadie usa. 
Regards


----------



## Rodelu

Irónico, no despreciativo: "*En estado interesante*", posiblemente tomado del portugués.
Coloquial y amable: "La patrona (mi esposa) *está echada*". "Echada" en rigor se refiere a una gallina incubando.
Otros  "*grávida*", "*gruesa*", "*está esperando*".


----------



## Harley Quinn

Tambien: *E*_*ncinta*_, pero no entiendo bien la etimología, es decir ¿por qué _en cinta_?


----------



## Harley Quinn

pausinifan said:


> encinta es lo mismo que en italiano dicen incinta, si ya se nada que ver con cual es lo mas correcto jeje , pero por lo parecido de las palabras...ah y tambien en italiano dicen "dolce attesa" que se traduce a "dulce espera"



No lo había visto. ¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## Martronic

¡Saludos! 
Traduzco un estudio clínico de un medicamento que prueban en monos y estoy teniendo problemas con la palabra "pregnant", y también con el género de "monkey" en español. El texto dice "pregnant monkeys were administered drugs". 
¿Qué es lo correcto? ¿Decir mono hembra o mona? ¿Embarazada o preñada?
A mí me parecía algo simple, pero cuando intenté traducirlo entré en estos dos dilemas. 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Rodelu

Monas preñadas. Usaría "hembra" únicamente si hablara de "primates" o "equinos" donde no hay femenino.


----------



## Martronic

¡Gracias, Rodelu!


----------



## zumac

borgonyon said:


> En la manera muy particular de mi terruño la gente dice que los animales quedan "cargados": La vaca cargó, la yegua está cargada, etc. Todo para referirse a estar embarazada/encinta/preñada . . .


Gracias, Borgonyon, estaba esperando que alguien mencione la palabra "cargada." Hablando de ganado, decir "la vaca está cargada" es lo más común.

Saludos.


----------



## Myriam_Twilight

kpc said:


> ¡Gracias- eso es exactamente lo que quería saber! Para los que aprenden inglés, "preñada" me parece similar a "knocked-up," que se dice en inglés, pero mejor que no lo usen tampoco.


Yo soy española y digo _embarazada_, pero también digo _preñada_ aunque siempre entre amigos o gente con la que tienes confianza, y no hace falta que sea/suene vulgar o que sea específicamente para animales, aunque jamás lo escribiría en un texto o examen para la escuela/universidad.
En cambio _estar en estado_ es muy correcto a la vez que viable y se sigue usando hoy en día.
Por otro lado _encinta_ me suena más a la Biblia cuando se dice que la Virgen María _está encinta,_ y juraría que en España eso ya nadie lo utiliza.
Para terminar diré que el _estado de gestación_ creo que hace referencia general y únicamente a cuando estudias biología en la escuela y te explican el proceso/estado de gestación.
Por cierto! ¿Podría decirse en inglés 'somebody from somebody is up the duff'? ¿Es muy vulgar? ¿O es más vulgar knocked-up?
Gracias y espero que también te sirva mi explicación.


----------



## duvija

'Preñada' puede ser para animales, pero decir 'la preñez' refiriéndose a alguien conocido es totalmente aceptable.
También 'el embarazo',  aunque jamás el 'encintazo'...


----------



## chiqui50

En España es común la palabra "estado" para referirse a embarazo.


----------



## Darío Anselmo

Harley Quinn said:


> Tambien: _*en cinta*_, pero no entiendo bien la etimologia, es decir ¿por qué _en cinta_?



Pero mucho ojo a que el adjetivo es '*ENCINTA*' (todo unido). Es una sola palabra. Proviene del latín 'incincta', que era el participio del verbo 'incingere' (ponerse un cinturón o algo alrededor de la cintura). De ahí viene.
No tiene nada que ver con la frase "en cinta" que es lo que erróneamente se suele interpretar.


----------



## page

BTW, how would you say these three terms in English?


----------



## Jorchking

Es curioso, porque en inglés "pregnant" es muy parecido a "preñada", me refiero a la forma de escribirlo. Si bien se usa "preñada" para mujeres es de manera muy informal casi como en círculo de amigos o de broma: "¿La preñaste a tu mujer?" "Está preñada ella". Se puede usar pero es de forma muy informal.
Así que "pregnant" es embarazada en español para mujeres por más que también signifique preñada.
Encinta nunca lo había escuchado ni tampoco se suele usar (En la mayoría de países hispanohablantes).
Este caso es muy parecido cuando se dice "male" y "female" ya que ambos significan masculino / macho y femenino / hembra, respectivamente.


----------

